# New (and last) version of "At Work"



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Here is a very new version of my piano piece "At Work". I rewrote parts and made a new recording. It's much more matured during the last revision.

http://www.box.net/shared/0br5taflov

Greetings!

André


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you André

That was lovely, it is a very lively piece.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

André,

Bravo ... love the improvements. Still enjoy listening to your works mainly because it is you who is performing them - always a thrill to hear the composer playing his/her own works.


----------



## troyemcm (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice work Andre. I enjoyed this one very much. 

Troy


----------

